# How to build FreeBSD 8.2 amd64 to HVM



## aaronwon (Oct 12, 2013)

We using the FreeBSD 8.2 amd64 version. A few days ago, we had installed xenserver 6.2 and create VM FreeBSD 8.2 amd64. But, we can not find xen-tools. In order to finding the solution, googleing but we can't find good solution.

Therefore, If you have  document about the kernel convertion  to HVM document or how to setup HVM and xen-tools detail on Xenserver, Please share to me your document or know.

My e-mail is _[Mod: removed]_

Thanks a lot.

aaron


----------



## SirDice (Oct 14, 2013)

The "How-to" section is not for asking "how-to" do things. Thread moved.

Please upgrade to at least 8.3, 8.2 has been end-of-life since July 2012.

[thread=3888]Posting in Howtos & FAQs[/thread]
[thread=40469]Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions[/thread]


----------

